# Win8.1 Preview Version.



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if anyone what to check out the update to win 8 that brings about the return of the start button and other features you can download it at the following. Install at your own risk.

Download Windows 8.1 Preview - Microsoft Windows


----------

